# Storage for your 400 Million Photos



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2016)

60 TB SSD.

https://www.dpreview.com/news/3752523607/seagate-launches-60tb-ssd-drive


----------



## Old Sarge (Aug 15, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 60 TB SSD.
> 
> https://www.dpreview.com/news/3752523607/seagate-launches-60tb-ssd-drive



Take my money!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > 60 TB SSD.
> ...



Get 17 of them and be the first on CR to have 1PB of SSD storage. You may have to start a Kickstarter project to fund them!


----------



## tpatana (Aug 15, 2016)

Well, at least 2 in raid.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 15, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Then you can have the moniker _CR Storage Geek_ 8)


----------



## Diko (Aug 15, 2016)

You would also need the proper hardware to read them ;-)


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 15, 2016)

Tch! 
60TB - at 14fps the 1DX2 would fill it in 60 hours* 

WE NEED MORE!




*(and 15 shutter replacements :).


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 15, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 60 TB SSD.
> 
> https://www.dpreview.com/news/3752523607/seagate-launches-60tb-ssd-drive



... making backups will be a lot of fun. At 100 MByte/s you need ~180 hours of data transfer!

Mikehit: A nice calculation!


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 15, 2016)

Another calculation for a world database: 60E+12 / 7E+9 (people)= 6E+13/7E+9 = 9kByte per person - enough for a small icon portrait, name&address + a short CV of all people on the world!


----------



## tpatana (Aug 15, 2016)

Could you store all the pron in the world?


----------



## dave61 (Aug 31, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Could you store all the pron in the world?


Beware of an RSI.


----------

